# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD Zulmü " ÇOCUKLARI: "CANLI KALKAN OLARAK KULLANDIK" "

## ceydaaa

Irak'ta 2005-2006 arasında görev yapan Scott Ewing, bir panelde, birimlerin Iraklı çocuklara "onların kalplerini ve zihinlerini kazanmanın" ötesinden nedenler için şeker verdiklerini anlatıyor. Ewing:

"Başka bir neden daha vardı. Eğer araçlarımızın etrafında çocuklar varsa kötü adamlar saldıramazlardı. Bu çocukları canlı kalkan olarak kullandık."

Glantz, sıradan bir Amerikalının kitabı okumakta zorlanacağını ifade ediyor.

----------

